# Baked Banana Zucchini Bread in the LBGE this morning



## Ross in Ventura (Sep 12, 2015)

Baked in the LBGE this morning for 65 minutes @350* I've made this before the recipe calls for 50 minutes @n350* I should check the calibration of the 
Thermometer.



Resting for 10 minutes



Cooling down, this is a wonderful recipe I just love it!

Recipe:Banana-Zucchini Bread Recipe | Taste of Home

Thanks for look-in!

Ross


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 12, 2015)

Looks delicious Ross, and thanks for linking to the recipe.  Sounds good!  Copied and saved.


----------



## Ross in Ventura (Sep 12, 2015)

Cheryl J said:


> Looks delicious Ross, and thanks for linking to the recipe.  Sounds good!  Copied and saved.


Thanks Cherl, this is a great recipe go for it

Ross


----------

